# اللهجة السعودية: قاوي



## makala

ما معنى كلمة قاوي؟

كانك على ذا الحل وفاء فيني قاوي 
اذبح خفوق اللي يحبك ولا تاب


----------



## makala

وجدت ان العبارة هذه لا تصح.
بالاحرى هي تفيد ’كانـك على ذبـح الوفى فينـي قــــاوي’ وبذلك يصبح المعنى واضحا. ’القاوي’ يأتي بمعنى ’قوي’.


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أن المعنى قاوي هنا يُقصد به قادر وليس قوي. أظن أن الشاعر يقول: كأنكَ قادرٌ على هذا الحل وفاءً لي. المشكلة في هذا أن الشطر الثاني من البيت يصبح لا معنى له، فإن محبوبه إن كان وفيا له، فكيف يذبحه؟


----------



## makala

بما أن حبيبه قادر على ذبح الوفاء  فإنه يتمنى نفس الشيء. البيت التالي يأتي على شكل 'واللي بقـى مـن وقتنــا مـا يســـــاوي ... لحظــة نعانيـها مـن البعــد أغــــراب'.


----------



## makala

ممكن يكون البيت على الشكل التالي

كانـك على ذبـح الوفى فينـي قــــاوي ... تذبـح خـفـوق اللي يحبـك ولا تــــــاب

يعني 'تذبح انت خفوق...'


----------



## Mejeed

Mahaodeh said:


> أظن أن المعنى قاوي هنا يُقصد به قادر وليس قوي. أظن أن الشاعر يقول: كأنكَ قادرٌ على هذا الحل وفاءً لي. المشكلة في هذا أن الشطر الثاني من البيت يصبح لا معنى له، فإن محبوبه إن كان وفيا له، فكيف يذبحه؟


أؤيد أن معنى (قاوي) هنا هو (قادر) وليس (قوي) ، وأرى أن الشاعر هنا يسمي الحل الذي يقدر عليه محبوبه (وفاءا) من باب التهكم ، لأن هذا الحل ليس الا ذبح خفوق ( أي قلب) الذي لم يتب من حبه .


----------



## Mahaodeh

Mejeed said:


> وأرى أن الشاعر هنا يسمي الحل الذي يقدر عليه محبوبه (وفاءا) من باب التهكم



فعلا، هكذا يصبح المعنى أفضل


----------

